# Thinkin tonights the night



## AZ Jim (Mar 10, 2015)

I've seen it twice BUT I recorded "The Shining" on one of my Premium channels so tonight while eating my Jim's excellent popcorn, I will once again see Jack Nickleson's amazing performance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## tnthomas (Mar 10, 2015)

Jack Nickleson is one of my favorite actors, he just seems to get better with age.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

We rewatched that a few months ago. I think my favourite Nicholson movie is As Good As It Gets.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 11, 2015)

I thought this post might be about something more intimate as I eagerly opened it!  What a disappointment!  &#55357;&#56880;


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I thought this post might be about something more intimate as I eagerly opened it!  What a disappointment!  &#55357;&#56880;


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 11, 2015)

BTW, Old Jack has sworn off teenage girls...


----------



## oldman (Mar 11, 2015)

I had Nicholson as a passenger on my plane once flying from Washington to Los Angeles. I remember seeing him on Carson earlier and Johnny had asked him about what people say about him that he does not like to be approached and asked for autographs and had actually been pretty nasty with a few fans when they did ask. Jack's reply was that the only thing he owed his fans was a good performance. I wanted to just speak a minute with him while we were in flight, but wasn't sure how to approach him. This was before 9/11, so the pilots did leave the cockpit to use the lavatory. While we were airborn and some 1000 mile from L.A., I went back to use the lav in the First Class section and pretended that I didn't know he was there and acted surprised to see him. I said, "Holy Cow, Jack Nicholson. This is a surprise. I would like to shake your hand and thank you for the many great movies that I have watched you in. Do you mind?", as I held out my hand. He said, "No, I don't mind. How can I refuse to shake a man's hand that has my life in his hands?" Of course, we both sort of laughed it off, but I was careful not to ask for his autograph even though I was tempted. 

That was an interesting flight in more ways than one. I had to make an emergency landing in Salt Lake City because we had a man on-board the plane that was having a heart attack. Back then, we didn't carry AED devices with us, but our F/A's were trained to give CPR. It was later proven that AED's save very few lives, but United-Continental is one of the few airlines that carry AED's.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 11, 2015)

I've never seen The Shining and probably never will, it just seems so  creepy and I can't watch horror.  But I did see Jack in plenty of  other films.  My favorite is Chinatown.  Of course there's One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest and many others, but I like his comedy, especially The Witches of Eastwick.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Great story, Oldman.

Jack Nicholson is one of my favorites too....I did not care for The Shining either .

Two of my favorite Nicholson movies are Terms of Endearment and About Schmidt.

He is an interesting man and a great actor.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We rewatched that a few months ago. I think my favourite Nicholson movie is As Good As It Gets.


  That, and the Bucket List.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

oldman said:


> I had Nicholson as a passenger on my plane once flying from Washington to Los Angeles. I remember seeing him on Carson earlier and Johnny had asked him about what people say about him that he does not like to be approached and asked for autographs and had actually been pretty nasty with a few fans when they did ask. Jack's reply was that the only thing he owed his fans was a good performance. I wanted to just speak a minute with him while we were in flight, but wasn't sure how to approach him. This was before 9/11, so the pilots did leave the cockpit to use the lavatory. While we were airborn and some 1000 mile from L.A., I went back to use the lav in the First Class section and pretended that I didn't know he was there and acted surprised to see him. I said, "Holy Cow, Jack Nicholson. This is a surprise. I would like to shake your hand and thank you for the many great movies that I have watched you in. Do you mind?", as I held out my hand. He said, "No, I don't mind. How can I refuse to shake a man's hand that has my life in his hands?" Of course, we both sort of laughed it off, but I was careful not to ask for his autograph even though I was tempted.
> 
> That was an interesting flight in more ways than one. I had to make an emergency landing in Salt Lake City because we had a man on-board the plane that was having a heart attack. Back then, we didn't carry AED devices with us, but our F/A's were trained to give CPR. It was later proven that AED's save very few lives, but United-Continental is one of the few airlines that carry AED's.



How cool!  I would have had trouble not asking for his autograph.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> That, and the Bucket List.



Aye, that was good as well!


----------



## avrp (Mar 11, 2015)

I haven't watched The Shining either...can't do horror movies but I may give this one a whirl just cuz I love Jack Nicholson. My favorite movie of his is an old one and probably not too popular called "The Detail" 
Love his bad ass lol (inside joke from the movie)


----------

